# Q2 style strogg as an army, but what Dex?



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I started a personal conversion for fun, of turning a spare Tau XV8 crisis suit I had into a Quake 2 Strogg "Tank":









No, thats not my conversion! But you can see the starting similarities!

It got me thinking, what Dex could be used to make an actual Army?

CSM? - An obvious choice, but dont think it would work to well to fit with a Q2 style force.

Orks? - Could work well wargear wise? but poor BS would cause issues.

Well How about TAU! Thats what we started with, Do a straight swap, Run as almost WYSIWYG, Call them Chaos/Nurgle tau for those being picky (Lets NOT have a "why Tau can't be chaos" tread, I know full well why! But i'm talking about strogg, nuts to the fluff anyway!)

But again Tau doesn't _quite_ fit.

So i'm throwing it open to the Heretic's, any suggestions, or is there a 40k Dex which is Painfully obviously sutible for Q2 strogg?


Oh and for those curios or thinking to them selves "What the fudge is a strogg?":
Look Here!

Note: I'm purposely ignoring Q4, its was naff compared to Q2, and super naff against Q1.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahh, yes. The Quake 2 Strogg. Gotta love 'em. I think it's a sweet idea. Doen right, you can even remake famous Quake-era battles vs the Imperial Guard!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting idea. The first thing I'd say is to look at the Quake 4 Strogg for inspiration as well as the original Q2 ones, as they're vastly better modelled; the game really is quite nasty and gorily unpleasant in places (which I love :biggrin. Plus it's shorter; I love the atmosphere of Q2, but it does go on a bit (especially if you get the expansion packs). Using the Tau isn't quite as crazy as you'd think, since the Stroggs have a very rigidly delineated society which would I imagine (I don't actually have the Skinny Blue Gits codex myself) would work well for something like this. And they have railguns too, so you're sorted there .

Check out this *Guide to the Stroggs*, it might help you work out what will count as what.

hth


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like the Strogg from Enemy Territory: Quake wars.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Tau.

I like the sound of _Strogg Auxiliaries_...


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, I think a Tank commander & Tanks would make a good HQ Choice (XV8 Shas'o and bodyguard), And firewarriors as "Guard" (Mach. Gun, Shotgun), Drones as Flyers (Give them wings, cut a chunk out from the front, insert zombie head, Done!) I'm just trying to think what the XV15 & 25 could be, And maybe use Kroot as Mutants(Kroot kroot)/Parasites (Kroot hounds) 

Possibly "Tweak" an etheral into an Iron maiden.


On a side note, I did a Chaos Demon army based on Q1 for a friend, GS'ing this chap as a Greater Demon cum Shambler:








_Image from Heresy Miniatures_








_Q1 Shambler for reference, see the similarities_


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

is cool too.


----------

